# Scanning want to see if I have all the frequencies



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi guys.
I am just starting to get back into Scanning. (Radio Shack Pro 91 
I have the following for State police (Bristol County)
Any other suggested Frequencies ??
Thanks !

Massachusetts State Police SmartZone 03
This SmartZone is used by Troops D1, D2, D3, D4, and D7 in Southeastern MA. It is a seven site Simulcast system. 

Site Locations
The Bristol/Plymouth zone has three callsigns, WPKK330, WPUN255 and WPTJ629, for eight simulcast sites in the following locations:
Acushnet (Mendall Hill), Fall River (Copicut Hill), Hanson (Bonney Hill), Middleboro (Troop D HQ), Norwell (Judges Hill), Plymouth (Pine Hill), Rehoboth (Long Hill), and Attleboro (Ide's Hill). 
Frequencies
These sites all operate on the following frequencies:

Frequency Functions 
859.8375 Control, Voice 
859.2875 Control, Voice 
858.3625 Control, Voice 
855.9125 Control, Voice 
855.8875 Voice 
855.6625 Voice 
855.6375 Voice, CWID (Digital) 
855.3625 Voice, CWID (Digital) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Modified: May 10, 2003


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

GMACK24,
Check out this web site www.fordyce.org this web site has a very detailed list of all the freqs for MA. The site will be Long Island Pages of Scanner Resources. Also just put in Bristol or Plymouth County Scanner Freqs into yahoo or google search engine you be amazed at what you find.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

My favorite frequency sites:
http://www.rfwiz.com/Frequencies/NewEngland/NewEngland.htm
http://lynx.dac.neu.edu/s/stjohnso/ematrunk/

By far, THE best MSP radio site:
http://lynx.dac.neu.edu/s/stjohnso/ematrunk/msp/msp.html

-Mike


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Go to www.scancapecod.net or www.scanmassachusetts.net you will find all you need and more!


----------

